# Former Brixham trawler Gratitude



## Geoff Rae (Apr 17, 2016)

This vessel was converted into a yacht c.1925 in the ownership of Sidney Carter, a cinema magnate. Gratitude was requisitioned for war service in about 1940 and survived the conflict. After the war she was owned in the Channel Islands. Carter was an uncle - by marriage - of my mother. Does anyone know what happened to Gratitude in later years?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some basic info here: http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/Technical details/gratitude__m209.htm
By 1940 she was registered at Hull. Hull History Centre has copies of Shipping Register. http://www.hullhistorycentre.org.uk/research/research-guides/microfilm-collections.aspx
Her Official Number was 121619. Registration transferred from Milford c 1930.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

From the conversation I had with the skipper of the longship Draken Harald Harfayre today Gratitude is in Sweden and being used as a sailing school ship. He showed me a photo of her under sail taken in the last year or so.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Swedish sail training ship "Gratitude" was I think ON 117484 built Porthleven 1903 . Her Register was closed 1930. History here:
https://shipstamps.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7732
Gratitude ON 121619 was sold to Sydney Carter in 1928 and seems to have been the only vessel of that name listed on the Mercantile Navy List in the 1930's.


----------



## limeybiker (Dec 8, 2007)

Found this reference to Gratitude.

https://sailtraininginternational.org/vessel/gratitude/

Courtesy of

https://www.fleetmon.com/vessels/gratitude_0_2060194/

Taken at Kotka Finland July 12th 2017


----------



## Geoff Rae (Apr 17, 2016)

*Gratitude*

Very many thanks to you all for your research, especially eddyw. 
I was aware of the Swedish vessel and had been in contact with the association, who advised that she was not the vessel I was seeking.

I fear she may now be lost and wonder if she ever went out to the Caribbean after the war; where many of her kind suc***bed to toredo worm?


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Geoff Rae said:


> Very many thanks to you all for your research, especially eddyw.
> I was aware of the Swedish vessel and had been in contact with the association, who advised that she was not the vessel I was seeking.
> 
> I fear she may now be lost and wonder if she ever went out to the Caribbean after the war; where many of her kind suc***bed to toredo worm?


 The one you are looking for is ON 121619. Unfortunately I can't find an image of the vessel. The one above is ON 117484. And that is the one that keeps popping up when you search for her. Hope you find her someday. (Thumb)


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Geoff Rae. The Hull Ships Register entry (see my previous post) would record any change of ownership or if she was scrapped, sold foreign etc. You may be able to persuade the History Centre to send you a photocopy (there might be a search fee). Entry in register would be around 1930 when registration transferred from Milford. Regards


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Geoff Rae said:


> This vessel was converted into a yacht c.1925 in the ownership of Sidney Carter, a cinema magnate. Gratitude was requisitioned for war service in about 1940 and survived the conflict. After the war she was owned in the Channel Islands. Carter was an uncle - by marriage - of my mother. Does anyone know what happened to Gratitude in later years?


 Is this Sydney H Carter ?


----------



## Geoff Rae (Apr 17, 2016)

*Gratitude*

Yes,
Sydney (or Sidney) not sure which, was married to my grandmother's sister, Elizabeth, whom I knew very well. 
I do have an excellent photo of Gratitude under sail, when my mother was on board (at the helm!) about three years before I was born!
Geoff


----------



## Geoff Rae (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you, I will give this a try.
Geoff


----------

